# Help with connecting 3pt brush hog



## Sparkman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I am a newbie and glad I found this site. I have a recently aquired '51 8N with a Massey Fergusson loader. I have been having fun doing dirt work around my recreational property and just picked up a 5' brush hog. I have been reading and searching posts and have learned a lot already. I've added an overrun clutch and everything almost hooks up ok. I am having a problem with connecting the top center connection of the 3 pt. It doesn't seem to reach. The brush hog I have was used and had a chain on a bar that connected to the back of the brush hog. I cut the chain in prep for putting a longer one on but it still won't fit I will post a couple of pics. One is a full shot of the tractor and the other shows where the center 3 point is too far away to connect. I would appreciate it if someone could suggest how to get this connected. 

Thanks 

Sparkman


----------



## Sparkman (Jul 14, 2009)

*2nd Pic of tractor*

I couldn't figure out how to post more that 1 photo. Here's one of the tractor and loader!


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

It's not supposed to reach, it appears you don't have a top link. Get yourself one of these bad boys:

http://www.ytmag.com/store/product_files/JSA1012C_10677.htm


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

On my bush-hog, I, and my Dad before me, have always used a chain for the top link to the tractor. (Use a pin where the top link would go, on both the mower and tractor.) That way, if (and when) the back tires of the tractor go down in a ditch or hole, the back end of the mower is free to ride on top. If you use a 'solid' arm, something would get all bent outta shape, with the back of the mower trying to hold the rear of the tractor up.
That said, if you have nothing but a level field to mow, you'd be OK with the top link.
Good luck!


----------



## Sparkman (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your help


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

A word of caution here. I see on your over-run clutch you are using a 1 1/8 to 1 3/8 adaptor first then the over-run. To many things to wobble and get bound up. I'm surprised that your pto shaft even fit with-out cutting it shorter. You can get an over-run with 1 1/8 inside and 1 3/8 outside.

Using a rigid top center link is the right thing to do. There should be a chain on the mower that goes from the top link to the rear of the mower. That will let the mower "float" over rough ground. Besure to use the right length top link. Them come short and long. You should need the long one.


----------



## Sparkman (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, dawzie.

I'll change the pto connection. It will probably be cheaper too! 
I noticed with just the adapter and orc it didn't quite turn true. The drive shaft length was not an issue.


----------

